# 100,000 points lighter today



## jmbgeg (Jul 16, 2010)

Booked two 2011 LD deluxe bedroom awards today.

In February, SPK-LAX round trip (with a paid LuxBus connection to Las Vegas). In June, SPK-NOL RT.

Now I need some double and triple miles promotions to replenish my account.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Are you giving up on the trip to Florida? ^_^


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 17, 2010)

Guest said:


> Are you giving up on the trip to Florida? ^_^


Yes, as AGR. No, not as paid or partially paid.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 17, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> Booked two 2011 LD deluxe bedroom awards today.


If you had wanted to just get rid of points that bad, I would have taken them off your hands for you!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Booked two 2011 LD deluxe bedroom awards today.
> ...


Nope. These are not trips for trips sake. Both are business trips to meetings that in 2010 I probably would have paid $2k+ each for. The fruits of past travels. Great room selection booking early. On the NOLA trip I got all E's. No A's. Way too many A's recently.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm sure Alan will correct me if this is not correct; the last time I tried to run away from Bedroom "A" the res agent had to book A,B,C,D and then cancel them all to get to E. Maybe you can ask; NO is just half of a four letter word. Good luck !


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 17, 2010)

had8ley said:


> I'm sure Alan will correct me if this is not correct; the last time I tried to run away from Bedroom "A" the res agent had to book A,B,C,D and then cancel them all to get to E. Maybe you can ask; NO is just half of a four letter word. Good luck !


I had NO problems. Told them up front that I wanted nothing to do with A's. First reservation they gave me all E's. Second, a mix, but no A's. Perfection.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 17, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Booked two 2011 LD deluxe bedroom awards today.
> ...


Me too I only need 12,000 points for my reward trip in May 2011. I have enough points for going I'm short on points for coming back.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 17, 2010)

Jay,

The agent you had didn't know what they were doing. Any agent can pull any specific room that they want, or rather the customer wants, from inventory.

Yes, it's easier to let ARROW auggest the next roomette if the customer hasn't requested something special, but my understanding is that it's very easy to pull a specific room if need be.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 17, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Jay,
> 
> The agent you had didn't know what they were doing. Any agent can pull any specific room that they want, or rather the customer wants, from inventory.
> 
> Yes, it's easier to let ARROW auggest the next roomette if the customer hasn't requested something special, but my understanding is that it's very easy to pull a specific room if need be.


The key being no wAy.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 18, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Jay,
> 
> The agent you had didn't know what they were doing. Any agent can pull any specific room that they want, or rather the customer wants, from inventory.
> 
> Yes, it's easier to let ARROW auggest the next roomette if the customer hasn't requested something special, but my understanding is that it's very easy to pull a specific room if need be.


You know it's really amazing what different scenarios we can come up with as far as res agents go Alan. Ed booked all the way through to NYP but the next guy might have had to get off in Washington. But as Tom said, "Hang up and dial again." :help:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> These are not trips for trips sake. *Both are business trips to meetings* that in 2010 I probably would have paid $2k+ each for.


I don't know your situation, but if they're *BUSINESS TRIPS*, doesn't your employer and/or clients reimburse you for travel?



If so, they will reimburse you the cost of the ticket - which is $-0-!



I'd rather get reimbursed $2K and earn 4K points more - and still have the 100K points!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > These are not trips for trips sake. *Both are business trips to meetings* that in 2010 I probably would have paid $2k+ each for.
> ...


Though I am a partner in the company, our travel reimbursement policy allows me to be reimbursed only at the advance purchase coarch airfare rate. If we allowed first class air reimbursement I would be close to whole, but we don't. So, on the most expense trips I sometimes use points.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > jmbgeg said:
> ...


Admitedly I know nothing about accounting or private business travel but have you looked into the AGR for your business that has several times been discussed here in the past? Also isnt business travel a write off on your return, I would think you could save your points for personal use instead of paying the "extra" expenses out of your pocket or using your points for business?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2010)

Guest said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Though I* am a partner in the company*, our travel reimbursement policy allows me to be reimbursed only at the advance purchase coarch airfare rate. If we allowed first class air reimbursement I would be close to whole, but we don't. So, on the most expense trips I sometimes use points.
> ...


Yes, business travel is a business write-off. (I was a tax auditor



in my past life!) And AGR for Business earns the business account 25% of the points earned by the person traveling - and they still earn 100% of their own AGR points!



All you need to join AGR for Business is 1) an EIN and 2) at least 3 employees with AGR accounts! (*HINT*: My business employees are my 2 sisters!



)


----------



## inspiration100 (Jul 23, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> (*HINT*: My business employees are my 2 sisters!
> 
> 
> 
> )


Not bad, the_traveler! You get one sister to make food, the other to clean up around the house and an AGR for business account on top of it. That is what we call killing three birds with one stone.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 23, 2010)

I too dumped about 100,000 AGR points today. But, (as was advised by an OP) didn't use it all on the AT.

Just used it for the Northbound AT next April, for two bedrooms, and and SUV. 55K

Use the other 50K to return from a BUSINESS TRIP from LA to BWI, via the CZ and the CL. I'll get reimbursed for the cost of the flight, (about $300) but in now way would they reimburse me for a bedroom from LA to WAS, and BC from WAS to BWI.

I'm gonna fly my 13 year old son out to LA, so he can "enjoy" the trip back with me. Might even be able to complete his RR merit badge on the trip....... If he doesn't kill me.


----------

